# Ad



## kamakazy07 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, first time here and i was hoping that maybe i can grab some help.. mainly with active directory.

I have been studying A+ cert and i have a good base knowledge networking and im trying to land an entry level help desk job. Im 21 years old and have been figuring this stuff out im my own

Im also finding that knowing how to work AD is very important in alot of jobs and i was wondering if anyone would take the time to email-AIM msn or anything really. I would greatly appreciate any help i can get from someone who has experiance in the IT field.

email - [email protected]
AIM - dadsrootbeer07


----------



## Septerra (Feb 16, 2005)

Ummmm....what kind of knowledge are you looking for? Active Directory is a giant beast to wrestle without knowing more of what part of it you wish to learn first?


----------



## kamakazy07 (Nov 24, 2009)

windows server 2003.......

i just got an interview for monday and they prefer someone wiht windows 2003 server experiance. 

so basically im asking what is it lol, and how can i learn it w/o actually using it, like a sim program of some sort


----------



## Colossus610 (Jun 15, 2005)

AD is not really the type of thing that can really be learned by reading a book. Sure, some of the books can give you the nitty-gritty stuff on the foundations of AD(Schema, object attributes etc), but still best to get your hands dirty by playing with active Directory Users and Computers/Domains and Trusts/Sites and Services, Group Policy, in addition to needing a decent background or at the least an understanding of DNS.
There are some things that I didn't quite get for a year or two and could NOT find articles online; Setting up a domain for the first time, what FQDN to use etc.
I've already added you as one of my AIM friends, I can answer some questions in the evenings/weekends and/or offer advice on where to look, but best to get yourself a decent spare machine and some Microsoft MCSA/MCSE or MCITP books that come with the trial discs of Server 2003/2008.
The best mechanics are the ones that have a junker in the garage that they tinker with on the weekends. The same goes for system admins/engineers. You have to get your hands dirty and get some hands-on experience. Some book knowledge or community college courses also always go a long way towards getting some MS certs.


----------



## spud_upb (Nov 25, 2009)

You don't necessarily have to get a spare machine. Just download Sun's Virtualbox: http://www.virtualbox.org/ With enough RAM and a decent processor you can run at least 3 or 4 virtual machines; plenty to get your hands dirty. You can then set those VM's up on their own virtual network and kick around in the nuts and bolts of AD. Transfer roles, test group policies, and even simulate backup/disaster recovery techniques. I use Virtualbox for the SysAdmin course I teach and it has been invaluable. In addition, I think you will find most places offering jobs these days are turning to virtual machine technology or would be open to it if they had someone versed in it to show them the many advantages it holds.


----------



## kamakazy07 (Nov 24, 2009)

i appreciate all the support... but first lets start with how do i access active directory...


----------



## spud_upb (Nov 25, 2009)

It all depends on what you are trying to access. Most of the snap-ins can be accessed via Start --> Administrative Tools --> "Active Directory xxxx" where xxxx = the snapin you would like to launch; i.e. Active Directory Users and Computers, Active Directory Sites and Services, etc. This is, of course, on a server that is an Active Directory domain controller. You can access these from clients via installing the adminpak on windows XP or RSAT on Vista/Win 7, but I think that is jumping the gun a bit; best to learn on the server first. You can also use MMC (Start --> Run --> Type mmc and hit enter) to create your own Microsoft Management Console with the snapins that you use the most (File --> Add/Remove Snapin --> select the desired snap-in. MMC can be a great time saver as you can then use File --> Save to save that console to the desktop or other area where it can be easily launched later with the same configuration intact. Hope this gives you the start you need.


----------



## kamakazy07 (Nov 24, 2009)

that does help, ty.

now i am wondering what is the point of using windows 2003 server ... is it just a software that you install on all the computers in your network so you can access them all from on computer? and if that is the case is it possible to use active directory functions on all computers on a network from on computer?


----------

